# What type of collar do you use?



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

On a day to day basis what type of collar do you prefer?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I use a flat collar. I did use a choker chain when I was having troubles getting BaWaaJige to heel. I could pop it if I need to give a correction. I put it on him with the flat collar still on him then I would switch and sometimes when we walked I used the choler chain other times the flat collar until I was back to only the flat collar.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Most of the time Ben uses the flat collar. When we're taking him to a high excitement area we'll use a prong collar.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I couldn't pick more than 1 so I selected other. 

Everyone wears flat collars with their IDs including the cats (indoor but on really nice days they escape outside)

The Yorkies wear harness for walking and tying out- Afraid of collapsed trachea.

Buddy wears a Martingale/limited slip collar especially when going for walks and training- He is a collar slipper. I do occasionally use a choke collar/slip collar with him. Prong/pinch collar he freaked out with. He can escape a halti/gentle leader and harnesses. He is also microchipped- The girls don't run away but he does. He will be starting to wear the invisible fence collar, too. Yes- He will be wearing 3 collars he will look like the doggie Mr. T.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Day to day Murphy wears a flat collar with his registration and ID tags. Then we have a check chain for obedience class, a gentle leader for walks, and a harness for walks and car rides


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I use an Easy walker harness when we go into the hospitals for therapy work. It isn't really necessary, but it gives me a little more control. In normal life I use a flat collar.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I picked other as well because we couldn't pick more than one.

Right now I have 3 types of collars for Beamer- flat collars, martingale collars, and a prong collar. I alternate between the flat and martingale usually and right now we are training on the prong.


----------



## Fantapls (Apr 24, 2012)

I really enjoyed the control of the prong, and when used correctly it made a hell of a difference for me. But I found the prong made all of my golden's hair very gray in color, an it wore down all of their beautiful manes, and for my one golden actually irritated his neck. I then found a "Starmark" it's almost like a plastic prong. I got all the control of the prong, with no damage to the neck hair. I love it, and most people don't even know what it is when they see it, you just see the plastic links around the dogs neck. Here is a picture of it. 

http://www.triplecrowndogs.com/imag...TVh6vZYLrHbBmucIpX+1ewgEHnXAEPucydz1bE8dUxg==


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Roxy and Remy have flat collars I use with their leash, but I use their Gentle Leader Harness primarliy when I walk them because I prefer it.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Like the PPs, we use several. For average/everyday activities we use a flat collar. For training sessions that include heelwork, we use a prong. When we go for a regular walk (no training, just walking) I'll usually put him in his Sporn harness. He rarely pulls but if we pass anyone under 4' tall he pulls HARD to greet them. The sporn stops the pulling so I can get him in a sit and let kids pet him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Flat collar for everyday, non-pull harness for walking.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dogs have a flat collar for their tags but I attach their leash for walking and training to a martingale.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Flat collar, now that we've been able to put the Halti away (hopefully for good.)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flat collar around the house, prong collar for training heel, choke or martingale for showing (so I didn't vote)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I too voted other as right now Im working with Joey on a flat collar... but I bring a prong collar with me just in case I need it.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Most of the time, Cookie wears a leather collar with an attached nameplate. It has been through many swamps and mud puddles, but still looks nice.

Inside the house, she prefers to go naked though.


----------



## OldeEnglishD (Aug 21, 2011)

Griffey wears a martingale collar


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Flat collar for training, and puppy cless.

Sensation harness for walks, along with the flat collar at same time.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Flat collar always. Out and about, flat collar and e-collar.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

We just have a leather collar. It is what I have used on all of our dogs.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

Around the house both have flat collars with tags 

when we walk them Toby is on a pinch collar even at 3 years old he likes to pull and choker wasn't working nor was a harness so the trainer told us to try pinch collar it works great with him

Lexxi is in her pink harness, she is excellent with it and walks beautifully


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

I use a new one. It's from the Far East. The collar goes around his tail. It has really enhanced my relationship with his a-hole.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

John_NY said:


> I use a new one. It's from the Far East. The collar goes around his tail. It has really enhanced my relationship with his a-hole.


 Not sure what you mean


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> Not sure what you mean


I hope he was joking too. :uhoh:

*** I voted for flat collar, because I assumed the question was just every day stuff when I actually have a collar on my dog. Though technically it should have been "buckle collar" as a choice, since I have both flat collars and rolled leather collars (gentler around their necks, doesn't cut or rub the fur the same way the flat collars do). 

Um. He only gets a collar put on if he's leaving the property for a walk or car ride. There's no need for him to wear a collar otherwise. 

Training we use a training collar (choke chain) - that is seperate from everyday use.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the time my dogs don't wear collars.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson wears a flat collar with his tags on it during the day, and a prong collar when we go for a walk. The prong collar is only on during walks!


----------



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

I just use a flat collar. Vanilla is doing pretty well with it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyday attire is a flat collar, but he wears different collars/harnesses depending on the activity. We have used all of the above.


----------

